# Eteindre sont MAC



## Bart (14 Octobre 2004)

D'après vous il est conseillé d'éteindre sont MAC à quel fréquence ???

Il faut faire un Reboot du MAC à quel fréqence ????

Est-ce meilleur de le laisser toujours allumer (avec l'économiseur d'énergie quand il n'est pas utilisé) ?

Merci pour vos réponses .


----------



## iTof (14 Octobre 2004)

Bart a dit:
			
		

> D'après vous il est conseillé d'éteindre sont MAC à quel fréquence ???
> 
> Il faut faire un Reboot du MAC à quel fréqence ????
> 
> ...


 bonjour, tu ne dis pas sur quoi tu tournes, mais je suppose que tu es (au-moins) sur OS X. Il faut savoir que la base du système si performant du Mac est issu d'Unix, au combien puissant et stable... 
> les "gros" serveurs Unix devant être allumés en permanence, leur OS ne doit de ce fait pas être éteint...
> d'où pour Mac, la recommandation de mettre simplement ton ordi en veille plutôt que de le rallumer. Seuls obligations : réinstallation de softs, ou orage...


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2004)

Ce sujet n'ayant pas sa place dans "Réagissez", je le déplace dans le forum "Mac OS X"

[màj] Damned, j'ai été grillé par mon co-modo


----------



## Bart (14 Octobre 2004)

J'ai un imac ge avec MAC OS X Version 10.3


----------



## mattthieu (14 Octobre 2004)

c'est marrant, je viens de me poser la question il y a dix minutes. mais je suis passé par la fonction rechercher, très pratique... pense-y la prochaine fois

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=60087&highlight=consommation+veille

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=38907&highlight=consommation+veille


----------



## Apca (14 Octobre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, je viens de me poser la question il y a dix minutes. mais je suis passé par la fonction rechercher, très pratique... pense-y la prochaine fois
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=60087&highlight=consommation+veille



Tiens voilà un de mes thread. Moi je pense que ca ne pose pas de problème si il reste allumé, il te suffit de suspendre l'activité. Si tu part en vancance, ou en cas d'orage, tu peut l'éteindre. Et concernant le redemarrage pas besoin de le faire tous les x temps je pense, de toute façon, il redemarrera bien tous seul lors de l'installation de certain programme, ou après mise à jour


----------



## miaou (14 Octobre 2004)

c'est d'ailleurs conseillé dans le guide de l'utilisateur du G5
Si on s'en sert tous les jours : le laisser en veille
ne l'éteindre que si il n'est pas utilisé pendant plusieurs jours 

c'est Sarko qui ne va pas être content , lui qui est parti contre la chasse au gaspi !


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai des macs depuis 15 ans si je compte ceux de mon père et je les ai toujours éteint. Ok la mise en veille profonde, mais je pars du principe que :

1) Ca ne sert à rien de laisser un ordi en vieille la nuit, surtout qu'un boot prend moins d'une minute.
2) Tout ce qui fonctionne s'use, contrairement à ce qui est arrêté.
3) Un boot n'est pas agressif pour le mac.

Donc si je quitte l'appartement pour une heure au moins, je l'éteint, la nuit idem.

Les ampoules aussi sont faîtes pour fonctionner en permanence, pourtant la nuit je les éteint aussi


----------



## Apca (14 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 3) Un boot n'est pas agressif pour le mac.



Ah...  je pensait l'inverse moi. :sleep: 
Mais tu doit le savoir mieux que moi si tu fait ca depuis +/- une 15 ène d'année. Si tu n'a pas eu de problème en l'éteignant même pendant une 1 heure, c'est que ca ne doit pas faire de mal.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les ampoules aussi sont faîtes pour fonctionner en permanence, pourtant la nuit je les éteint aussi


   Bien pensé !


----------



## mattthieu (14 Octobre 2004)

comme dans les discussion des autres années, on discute un peu dans le vide. tant qu'on ne connaîtra pas exactement la consommation de l'ordi en veille profonde (pour moi ça doit etre minime puisque plus rien ne tourne, plus de chaleur dégagée, etc...) ni la consommation à l'allumage, qui est paraît-il assez importante.

il est sûr en tout cas que allumer éteindre tout le temps son ordi c'est pas très bon. et avoir quand on le réveille toutes les applis déjà lancées c'est assez agréable

quant à l'habituel argument :
_Les ampoules aussi sont faîtes pour fonctionner en permanence, pourtant la nuit je les éteint aussi_ 
-> je vous rappelle que les ampoules n'ont pas deux modes de fonctionnement, la comparaison n'est donc pas adéquate

pour le moment j'éteins mon imac tous les soirs mais pas la journée, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit LA bonne solution, pas assez d'éléments pour trancher


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Octobre 2004)

Pourtant un reboot ne fait jamais de mal, pour moi un ( tres ) gros joueurs de Ra3 ( mod de quake 3)  je dois dire que je dois parfois le rebooter pour optimiser les performances. Par exemple apres 2 semaines sans l eteindre, ça a commencer a ramer un peu au niveau des fps ...



 Alors que faire ?


----------



## mattthieu (14 Octobre 2004)

euh oui évidemment, le redémarrer même une fois par semaine c'est utile, pour le swap et tout, là on parle plus de le laisser allumer la nuit et des trucs comme ça, pas de battre un record d'endurance...


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2004)

Moi je dis qu'il vaut mieux préférer un juste milieu, ne pas devenir un maniaque du "je l'éteins dès que je ne m'en sers pas pdt 5 minutes" mais pas non plus considérer que ne pas rebooter pendant 3 mois est bon pour la machine et que c'est la meilleure marche à suivre.

Pour le boot non agressif, je disais ça par rapport à un sujet similaire il y a quelques moi où un type affirmait en connaissance de cause que les boots n'étaient vraiment plus des électros chocs pour les machines.


----------



## daffyb (14 Octobre 2004)

La maintenance de MacOS se fait la nuit.....
Donc, même la mise en veille profonde n'est pas la meilleure solution.
Je pense que si on met sont mac en veille profonde la nuit, autant l'éteindre puisque en veille il ne fait rien
Le miens, il tourne 24h/7j et il y a seulement l'écran qui a le droit à une pause...
C'est mon idée...


----------



## mattthieu (14 Octobre 2004)

là c'est clair que je vois pas trop l'intérêt de le laisser allumé toute la nuit carrément, car la maintenance tu peux lui dire de la faire à un autre moment et le mettre en veille la nuit

parceque là, on peut dire qu'il y a réellement gaspillage d'énergie...


----------



## miaou (14 Octobre 2004)

je voudrais bien savoir ,alors, pourquoi Apple préconise cela ,?
il y a -t- il une raison bien précise?


----------



## daffyb (14 Octobre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> là c'est clair que je vois pas trop l'intérêt de le laisser allumé toute la nuit carrément, car la maintenance tu peux lui dire de la faire à un autre moment et le mettre en veille la nuit
> 
> parceque là, on peut dire qu'il y a réellement gaspillage d'énergie...


Je suis d'accord sur ce point, mais Apple ne laisse pas le choix de l'horaire pour le newbie ou même pour la ménagére de moins de 50 ans


----------



## mattthieu (14 Octobre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne laisse pas le choix de l'horaire pour le newbie ou même pour la ménagére de moins de 50 ans


le newbie ou la ménagère de moins de 50 ans ne sait pas que la maintenance existe et qu'elle se fait normalement la nuit


----------



## daffyb (15 Octobre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> le newbie ou la ménagère de moins de 50 ans ne sait pas que la maintenance existe et qu'elle se fait normalement la nuit


En effet, c'est plus clair comme ca !!!
merci


----------

